# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Pulsujący ból głowy

## alitka

Witam,
Zwracam się z pytaniem, ponieważ od paru dni strasznie boli mnie glowa, nie wiem co może być przyczyną. NIgdy wcześniej nie miałam problemów ze zdrowiem. Ból jest straszny, zwłaszcza wieczorem taki pulsujący, aż nie do zniesienia. Muszę w tedy leżeć bo jak wstanę to zaczyna mi się kręcić w głowie i robi się słabo, mam mdlości. 
Dzisiaj to samo, dlatego chciałabym, się poradzić co może być przyczyną tego stanu i jeśli to coś poważnego to do jakiego lekarza mam się wybrać, czy od razu do neurologa?
Dodam, ze dwa tygodnie temu oddawałam krew, ale to nie był mój pierwszy raz więc nie podejrzewam ze to może być przyczyną.
Biorę tabletki przeciwbólowe, ale pomagają tylko na 2-3 godziny, a poza tym nie chce się truć tymi tabletkami.
Co mam robić? Proszę o pomoc.,.

----------


## SirArgal

Najprawdopodobniej jest to migrena. Jeśli udasz się do lekarza rodzinnego to zleci kilka badań, żeby wykluczyć inne stany chorobowe. Możesz stosować na to różne środki dostępne bez recepty, lub/i zgłosić się do neurologa na badania - w takim przypadku po badaniach powinnaś dostać coś bardziej fachowego.

----------

